# Asus ROG Seite Gehackt



## Netboy (22. September 2012)

Wie ich gerade festellen musste wurde die ROG seite von Asus Hacked By 1337 von Islam anhängern gehackt 
Auf der seite ist folgendes zu lesen :

"[#] Asus Computers 0wn3d ? xD

[#] Reason:U.S People have Insult of Our Prophet Muhammad (S.A.W) and Our Religion Islam !
 Islam Means Peace ! 
 We want Peace and Brotherhood ! 
 Why do you people want to create problems against Muslims ? 
 We rispect Other Peoples Religion, And Our Religion Should Be Rispected.
 Please stop making cartoons and movies after our Prophet, Please Stop !
 This Site Has Been Hacked After U.S Released a Movie after Our Prophet Muhammad (S.A.W). 

[#] Dont worry admin Nothing has been deleted or leaked or downloaded , Just Index Added.

[#]  ./Peace

[#] Greets: KhantastiC HaXoR | Sizzling Şoul | Neo Haxor | Hitler | P@KhTuN~72 | Ment@l Mind | H4x0rL1f3 | InvectuS | Shadow008 | Dr.Z0mbie | b0x | Sho0ter | AL.MaX HaCkEr | 3xp1r3 Cyber Army | Pakistan Cyber Army & All Muslims"

"US Menschen haben  unseren Propheten Muhammad beleidigt und unsere Religion Islam!
  Islam bedeutet Frieden!
  Wir wollen Frieden und Brüderlichkeit!
  Warum wollen Menschen  Probleme gegen Muslime schaffen?
  Wir respektieren anderer Völker Religionen und unsere Religion sollte auch respektiert werden.
  Bitte hört auf Cartoons und Filme über unserem Propheten zu machen !
  Diese Seite wurde gehackt nach dem erscheinen eines Films über unseren Propheten Muhammad "


Unterlegt ist das ganze mit Arabischer Musik.

Ich frag mich was Asus bzw Rog mit der Mohamed Karikatur zu tun hat ?


Update: 23:46 Uhr Seite scheint wieder verfügbar


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. September 2012)

Wie wäre es mit übersetzen.
Ich bin dafür.


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2012)

Wird eh nur von den Medien gepusht. Gibts schon seit hunderten von Jahren überall auf der Welt... 
Und wir müssen mal wieder drunter leiden 
Da sieht man, dass manche Leute einfach keine Ahnung haben -.-'


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. September 2012)

Das ist echt quatsch 
Da wird immer ein Aufstand gemacht, nur wegen einem nicht ernst gemeintem Video, vor das sich die USA und andere Länder, auch Deutschland, nicht schützend vorstellen sondern es verurteilen, aufgrund des Inhalts 
in der dortigen Welt sind wahrscheinlich ein paar, die die Ganze Menge anstacheln, da viele das Video ja noch nie gesehen haben


----------



## nay (22. September 2012)

_"We rispect Other Peoples Religion, And Our Religion Should Be Rispected."
"Islam Means Peace !"_

Ich lach mich tot ...


----------



## Research (22. September 2012)

Wenigstens stirbt bei diesen Protesten keiner. Muss bald meine News updaten.

Und: "Made by the U.S." Seit wann machen Länder Filme? Zumal dieser von nen radikalen Christen war. Mehr als den Trailer gibts wohl nicht.

Update fertig. Hab deine News mit verlinkt.


----------



## Voodoo2 (22. September 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das ist echt quatsch
> Da wird immer ein Aufstand gemacht, nur wegen einem nicht ernst gemeintem Video, vor das sich die USA und andere Länder, auch Deutschland, nicht schützend vorstellen sondern es verurteilen, aufgrund des Inhalts
> in der dortigen Welt sind wahrscheinlich ein paar, die die Ganze Menge anstacheln, da viele das Video ja noch nie gesehen haben


 

GEHTS NOCH ??? 

woher her nimmst du die info das viele nie das video gesehen haben ? es war sehr present in den medien welt weit 

und warum solte GER sich schützend vor das video hinstellen ?


*Research*

Wenigstens stirbt bei diesen Protesten keiner

das ist wahr


----------



## bonbon2k (22. September 2012)

Warum sollte sich überhaupt irgendjemand schützend vor so ein propagandistisches Hetzvideo hinstellen?


----------



## RainbowCrash (22. September 2012)

Die sollten die Zeit lieber nutzen und drüber nachdenken was für nen Mist die überaupt glauben und deswegen so ausrasten 
@bonbon2k ich hab zwar nur nen Teil davon gesehen weil's mir dann zu blöd wurde, fands aber eher lächerlich und parodierend. Ist aber meiner Meinung nach sowieso total idiotisch wenn ich so was unreales wie Religion parodiere andere so ausflippen. Da frag ich mich ob das gleiche passiert wie wenn ich zu einem von denen sage was er für n Idiot ist, noch weniger Kritikfähig kann man doch gar nicht mehr sein.


----------



## Voodoo2 (22. September 2012)

bonbon2k schrieb:


> Warum sollte sich überhaupt irgendjemand schützend vor so ein propagandistisches Hetzvideo hinstellen?


 

das frage ich mich auch ?


----------



## Voodoo2 (22. September 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Die sollen Grips,Geld,Energie und Ideen lieber dazu beisteuern Fortschritt und Moderne auf der Erde weiter zu entwickeln und dieses mittelalterhaft Religionsgeschisse lassen.


 @*RainbowCrash*

ziemlich anmaßend über andere kulturen und religionen so zu sprechen oder nicht !!!

der 2  weltkrieg ging bei euch wohl voll vorbei in der schule


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (22. September 2012)

Die spinnen die Islamisten. Was haben deutsche Botschafter und Hardwarefirmen wie ASUS mit Verunglimpfungen einzelner Spinner zu tun?? Mit solchen Aktionen schüren Islamisten ung Ghihadisten doch nur Hass oder mögliche Abneigung gegen den Islam, Muslime, Menschen aus dieser Region und sogar Menschen, die denen ähnlich sehen könnten.

Wenn schon Protest oder "Gegenmaßnahmen" dann bitte auf rechtlich korrektem Wege ohne unbeteiligten zu schaden.

oder sollten wir evtl. ganz England anklagen wegen dem Film "Leben des Brians"??? Nur weil Monthy Python das Christentum parodiert?


----------



## Voodoo2 (22. September 2012)

CrAzY DeAleR schrieb:


> Die spinnen die Islamisten. Was haben deutsche Botschafter und Hardwarefirmen wie ASUS mit Verunglimpfungen einzelner Spinner zu tun?? Mit solchen Aktionen schüren Islamisten ung Ghihadisten doch nur Hass oder mögliche Abneigung gegen den Islam, Muslime, Menschen aus dieser Region und sogar Menschen, die denen ähnlich sehen könnten.
> 
> Wenn schon Protest oder "Gegenmaßnahmen" dann bitte auf rechtlich korrektem Wege ohne unbeteiligten zu schaden.


 


ich vermute mal das sie in gewissen medien kreisen sonst kein gehör bekommen hätten (vermutlich)

wer weis ob es wircklich so genante islamisten warn


----------



## orca113 (22. September 2012)

Voodoo darf ich mal fragen wie das jetzt gemeint war da oben?

 Also ich bin wirklich der Meinung das die Menschheit wesentlich größere Probleme hat als irgendwelche Propheten oder Götter. Jeder soll seinen Glauben haben, sein Religion und seine Meinung. Finde das Religion sogar sehr gut Werte vermitteln kann. Aber leider Gottes brennt es auf er Welt an ganz anderen stellen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (22. September 2012)

Warum wird das Video nicht einfach Ignoriert? Das ist sowieso ******* ^^
Man kann sich doch einfach mal zusammen setzen und das Problem lösen, mann muss doch nicht gleich Botschaften in Brandsetzen und Leute Töten oder Webseiten Hacken.

Edit: In dem Video werden Islamisten als Terroristen Dargestellt die Leute Töten Aufstände anzetteln usw.
Und was passiert nun? genau das was in dem Video gezeigt wurde. Der Regisseur hat wahrscheinlich genau 
das geschafft was er schaffen wollte. Extra die Islamisten Provozieren das diese genau in das Bild reinpassen was in dem
Video gezeigt wird! Bin dafür das das Video einfach Verbrannt verboten und Vergessen wird


----------



## Voodoo2 (22. September 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Voodoo darf ich mal fragen wie das jetzt gemeint war da oben?
> 
> Also ich bin wirklich der Meinung das die Menschheit wesentlich größere Probleme hat als irgendwelche Propheten oder Götter. Jeder soll seinen Glauben haben, sein Religion und seine Meinung. Finde das Religion sogar sehr gut Werte vermitteln kann. Aber leider Gottes brennt es auf er Welt an ganz anderen stellen.


 

LEIDER FALSCH   du wieder sprichst dich (jeder soll seinem glauben haben dein zitat jetzt)

*R4Z0R1911*
das frage ich mich auch leider schade 

Warum wird das Video nicht einfach Ignoriert? Das ist sowieso ******* ^^
vermutlich weil religion tiefer verwurtzelt ist in den islamischen ländern
was aber nicht zwangs leufig haeist das unere westliche religion schlechter ist


----------



## Pokerclock (22. September 2012)

Ein Hinweis in die Runde. Achtet bitte vermehrt auf eure Ausdrucksweise mit Bezug auf Religionen. Das führt nur dazu, dass sich angesprochene Nutzer beleidigt fühlen und provoziert OT-Diskussionen. Die schlimmsten Ausdrücke habe ich editiert. Man kann Religionen auch ohne Kraftausdrücke kritisieren.

*B2T*


----------



## orca113 (22. September 2012)

Ja ich empfinde es als mittelalterlich wenn ich jemanden der meinetwegen die Kirche beleidigt oder den Propheten lästert oder was auch immer so wie im im Mittelalter "der Ketzerei" oder Gotteslästerung usw. wegen verfolgt,tötet oder eben einfach nur in dem Maße Sturm läuft wie es einige(!) Muslime gerade tun.
Solche Aktionen wie Seiten hacken sind da noch ein harmloser "Spass".

Davon mal abgesehen denke ich das diejenigen die die ganz Aktionen ausführen selber ebenfalls nur wiederum von Leuten aufgehetzt werden.

Und desweiteren weiß man was los ist wenn z.b. Comics, Bilder, Filme erdacht und veröffentlicht werden die islamische Religionsinhalte "paradieren" sollen. Deshalb verstehe ich auch die geistigen Väter solcher Videos nicht so ganz.Das mal in deren Richtung.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (22. September 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ein Hinweis in die Runde. Achtet bitte vermehrt auf eure Ausdrucksweise mit Bezug auf Religionen. Das führt nur dazu, dass sich angesprochene Nutzer beleidigt fühlen und provoziert OT-Diskussionen. Die schlimmsten Ausdrücke habe ich editiert. Man kann Religionen auch ohne Kraftausdrücke kritisieren.
> 
> *B2T*


 
Genau. 

Also mir ist es eigentlich egal wer welche Religionen hat. So ein Video kann zwar Lustig sein ( das leben des brian ) aber das Mohammed Video war einfach nur eine Provokation!
Und beleidigend muss man hier nicht werden. 

Edit: wo bei ich sagen muss das wahrscheinlich viele Muslime das video garnicht gesehen haben sondern einfach nur mit der menge mit gehen


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2012)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> GEHTS NOCH ???
> 
> woher her nimmst du die info das viele nie das video gesehen haben ? es war sehr present in den medien welt weit
> 
> und warum solte GER sich schützend vor das video hinstellen ?


 Ich habs auch noch net gesehn, weil ich mit den Schwachsinn einfach net antun will. Geht vielen anderen bestimmt auch so. 
Und die "Medien" àla ARD kann man eh vergessen.. was die Teilweise für n Müll berichten in teilweise nicht mehr feierlich 

Gegenfrage: Warum wird das Video auf die USA bezogen, nur weil da n paar Idioten den Schrott gedreht haben und warum werden wir da wieder mit reingezogen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. September 2012)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> GEHTS NOCH ???
> 
> woher her nimmst du die info das viele nie das video gesehen haben ? es war sehr present in den medien welt weit


 
Denkst du etwas, dass sich jeder vor den Protestlern vor den Fernseher hinsetzt, sich das erst anguckt und dann Randale macht ? Dort gibt es sehr viele, die dann in der Menge "mitschwimmen", die sich von ein paar Personen aufhetzen lassen hat. Dort gibt es auch friedliche Proteste/Demos, die aber traurigerweise in den Hintergrund geraten und selten gezeigt werden 



> und warum solte GER sich schützend vor das video hinstellen ?


Da habe ich ja nix von behauptet, aber wenn sie es getan hätten, wären die Proteste verständlich gewesen 

edit: ROG Website ist wieder online.


----------



## Verminaard (22. September 2012)

Ein Leben des Brian bezogen auf den Islam wuerde wahrscheinlich viel Schlimmeres hervorrufen.

Leider wird immer wieder der Glauben und die Religion verwendet um eigene Ziele zu erreichen.
Beeinflussbare Menschen gibt es ja zur genuege.
Frueher wurden im namen Gottes in der Welt leute ermordet, heute im namen Allah's.
Macht es aber keinen deut besser.

Warum jetzt eine spezielle Sparte eines Hardwareherstellers gehackt wird, ist auch sehr fragwuerdig.
Ich glaub kaum das sich viele User, die jetzt von diesem Hack betroffen sein koennten sich irgendwie um verschiedene Religionen scheren.
Ist vielleicht etwas weit von mir aus dem Fenster gelehnt.

MMn sollte jeder glauben an was er will, aber bitte dritte damit in ruhe lassen.
Ich versuche auch nicht jeden zu ueberzeugen das ich das fuer totalen Quatsch halte.

Die ganzen Religionen bzw. deren Vertreter versuchen immer wieder ihre Religion als perfekt darzustellen, vergessen aber dabei die Toleranz Anderen gegenueber.
Wenn denn ihre Sache so perfekt ist, werden doch frueher oder spaeter doch eh fast Alle auf diesen Zug aufspringen. Dafuer brauche ich aber weder 
Waffengewalt, Terrorismus, Inquisitionen, Hassreden, Verteufelungen und vieles Anderes.

Ich weis nicht ob ein Glaube, der auf Gewalt und/oder Angst basiert (die Urangst der Menschheit vor dem Tod und was nach dem Tod ist) das wirklich Wahre ist.
Vielleicht geht es bei diesen ganzen Institutionen doch um etwas ganz Anderes?


Ich habe fertig.

/edit:


Legacyy schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Warum wird das Video auf die USA bezogen,  nur weil da n paar Idioten den Schrott gedreht haben und warum werden  wir da wieder mit reingezogen?



Weil die USA das Uebel dieser Welt sind, noch nicht mitbekommen? 

Wobei Heilige sind sie auch nicht wirklich.

Das doch alles Propaganda.
Man muss doch seinen vermeintlichen Gegner bei sich jeder bietenden Gelegenheit denunzieren!


----------



## Research (22. September 2012)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> []der 2  weltkrieg ging bei euch wohl voll vorbei in der schule
> [/SIZE]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Man muss dieses Video nicht verteidigen.
Man muss es nicht mögen.
Es ist einfach eine Meinung, ob sie uns passt oder nicht. Was nicht passieren darf ist das aufgrund solcher Sachen unsere lange erstrittenen Rechte wieder weggenommen werden.
Und zur Medienpräsenz: Wo es keine gibt kam es auch zu Gewalt. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...istan-weiterhin-kein-langfilm-verfuegbar.html


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (22. September 2012)

Die Webseite geht inzwischen wieder ganz normal  Ich fand es aber ehrlich gesagt schon Lustig


----------



## Seabound (22. September 2012)

Sehr lustig! Mehr so Aktionen!


----------



## ColorMe (22. September 2012)

Also ich glaube nur an den heiligen Transistor.


----------



## da_exe (22. September 2012)

Vor allem ist Asus ja auch ne Ur amerikanische Firma...

Wenn man mal ehrlich ist, dann ist der Islam die Religion heutzutage, wegen der die meisten Menschen sterben. 
Da können die friedlichen Moslems "uns" Christen noch so oft weiß machen, das es im Grunde eine friedliche Religion ist. Stimmt wohl auch. 
Aber die Realität sieht anders aus. Allein wenn man sich die ganzen Riten und Bräuche ansieht, teilweise noch so wie vor Jahrhunderten.
Die Apelle sollten mal lieber an die eigenen radikalen Glaubensbrüder gehen, meiner Meinung nach distanzieren sich die friedlichen Moslems viel zu wenig und selten von den Radikalen.
Hassprediger gibts an jeder Ecke, dagegen gibts keine Aufstände und Proteste. Mich kotzt dieses Scheinheilige an. 

KEHRT ERST MAL VOR EURER HAUSTÜR, BEVOR IHR ANDEREN VORHALTUNGEN MACHT!!


----------



## Nuallan (22. September 2012)

Finde zwar nicht, dass jede gehackte Website jetzt ne Usernews wert ist, aber naja..

Hier prallen echt zwei Welten aufeinander. Klar gabs das schon oft, aber diesmal ist einiges anders, grade durch das Internet. Jeder kann sich beteiligen. Das ist für mich sogar ne Geschichte, die das Potential hat einen Weltkrieg auszulösen wenn das nicht auf kleiner Flamme gehalten wird. Aussitzen ist die einzige Möglichkeit. Diskutieren bringt bei Religionsfragen auf lange Sicht eh nix, weil bestimmte Grenzen einfach von vornherein da sind.

Ich als Atheist kann darüber nur lachen. Wenn man mal nachdenkt wie viele Menschen in der Geschichte schon wegen irgendwelchen Religionskriegen gestorben sind.. Es müssen zig Milliarden sein. Als ob die Menschheit nix besseres zu tun hat. Für mich sind Religionen das schlimmste was der Menschheit bisher eingefallen ist. Schlimmer als jede Pest, jeder Tsunami und jedes Fukushima.


----------



## DarkMo (22. September 2012)

Netboy schrieb:


> Islam Means Peace !
> We want Peace and Brotherhood !


 deswegen dreht ihr wegen nem pimmelfilmchen auch sofort am rad und killt leute  leute gebts auf, euch spinner glaubt keiner mehr...


----------



## Research (22. September 2012)

Nunja, zumindest an den ersten Beiden kannst du der Menschheit keine Schuld geben.


----------



## beercarrier (22. September 2012)

bonbon2k schrieb:


> Warum sollte sich überhaupt irgendjemand  schützend vor so ein propagandistisches Hetzvideo hinstellen?


 

weil das recht seine meinung frei zu äußern eine grundlegende vorraussetzung für friedliches miteinander ist. das es leute gibt die verbohrt, engstirnig und eigentlich nicht gesellschaftsfähig sind ist nicht neues und sollte dementsprechend zur kenntnis genommen und dann abgehakt werden, ala der dorftrottel hat halt mal wieder gesprochen. gefährlicher sind die leute die bei jeder unpassenden äußerung gleich ausrasten, man sollte sich von solchen ´psychos´ nicht einschüchtern lassen. mmn wäre es gut gewesen wenn deutschland, die usa und so manch anderer staat gesagt hätte ja er hat das gesagt, bei uns darf jeder sagen was er will, aber wir nehmen ihn selber nicht ernst, anstatt sich für jeden spinner zu entschuldigen, die muslime sagen ja bei ihren dschi-had recken ja auch nur immer das das nicht repräsentativ ist anstatt zu kreuze zu kriechen.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. September 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Die sollten die Zeit lieber nutzen und drüber nachdenken was für nen Mist die überaupt glauben und deswegen so ausrasten
> @bonbon2k ich hab zwar nur nen Teil davon gesehen weil's mir dann zu blöd wurde, fands aber eher lächerlich und parodierend. Ist aber meiner Meinung nach sowieso total idiotisch wenn ich so was unreales wie Religion parodiere andere so ausflippen. Da frag ich mich ob das gleiche passiert wie wenn ich zu einem von denen sage was er für n Idiot ist, noch weniger Kritikfähig kann man doch gar nicht mehr sein.


 
Ich habe persöhnlich schon das Gefühl das viele jüngere türkische und arabische Mitmenschen, bei mir in der Stadt, nicht sonderlich gut mit Kritik umgehen können. Oft scheint es da schon nur zu reichen sie "falsch" anzuschauen um ihren Unmut zu erregen oder eine Handgreiflichkeit herraufzubeschwören.
Das soll keines falls heißen das alle so sind aber Agressivität, Kritikunfähigkeit und Gewaltbereitschaft scheint da grade unter den jüngeren spürbar ausgeprägt zu sein, selbst bei uns hier in Deutschland.
Grade wenn du nur ein dummer Nichtmuslim bist.

In gewisser Weise ist es im nahen Osten momentan ehnlich wie bei der französischen Revolution damals in Frankreich. Die Masse interessiert nicht ob der den man da grade zum Schafsrichter bringt an irgendwas Schuld hat, Hauptsache es rollt ein Kopf für die Massen. Der Mensch ist halt auch nur im Endeffekt ein Dummes Tier mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick. peinige ihn und er beißt der den er als nästes zu fassen bekommt.


----------



## DarkMo (22. September 2012)

bin echt gespannt wann der böse westen mal gereizt genug is um selbst blind und wild um sich zu "beissen" xD


----------



## beercarrier (22. September 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> bin echt gespannt wann der böse westen mal gereizt genug is um selbst blind und wild um sich zu "beissen" xD


 
machen wir doch schon, in der regel gehn wir aber etwas subtiler vor, z.b. moschee am world trade center, harte bandagen ziehn wir nur dort auf wo sich der krieg auch refinanzieren lässt, meinetwegen, sagen wir einfach mal, mit öl.

auch wenn wir uns mit offener gewalt schwer tun, sind nazi und muslim in etwa in der selben liga, also härter gehts ja wohl nicht mehr ohne jenen direkt in die fresse zu hauen, mehr kann man von uns ja wohl nicht verlangen.

wobei man sagen muss das der islam in einer strengen auslegung wenig mit gleichberechtigung zu hat und je nach auslegung sehr streng patriachalisch sein kann, was dann schon verwirren könnte. ich kenn mich da bei der verteilung der auslegungen auf die prozentsätze an gläubigen nicht so aus, aber ich kann nur hoffen das die gemäßigten weit weit in der überzahl sind.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. September 2012)

beercarrier schrieb:


> ich kenn mich da bei der verteilung der auslegungen auf die prozentsätze an gläubigen nicht so aus, aber ich kann nur hoffen das die gemäßigten weit weit in der überzahl sind.


 
Ich gehe stark davon aus das die gemäßigten Muslime in der Überzahl sind, das Problem ist halt das bei 1,57 mrd. Gläubigen auch schon 30 Millionen radikale ausreichen um ordentlich auf den Putz zu haun...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (23. September 2012)

Naja, ich finde, das ich wenig verwunderlich, wenn da "mad by U.S." steht.
Ganauso wenig wundert es mich, das die Muslime in denr arabischen Welt dagegen Sturm laufen.
Denn man muß einfach bedenken, wie es ihnen berichtet wird.

Ich mach das immer gerne an einem Beispiel fest: Während einer meiner Frankreichurlaube wurde in den dortigen Medien von einer Neonazi-Demo hier in Deutschland berichtet.
Das wurde in den Nachrichten dort als ziemlich schlimm beschrieben - klang fast so, also ob die Nazies in Deutschland wieder die Macht über nehmen. Über Gegendemos etc wurde nichts gesagt. Ebenso wenig über die Versuche der Politik über den Verwaltungsapperat die Demo verhindern zu lassen. Das habe ich erst gehört, als ich wieder in DE war - und wieviele Nazis da wirklich ausmaschiert sind (es waren keine Hundert).

Wendet man das auf dieses Video an, dann kann man wohl sagen, das der normale Muslime aus TV oder Radio nicht erfahren wird, das die Politiker (und auch die meisten Menschen) der westlichen Welt dieses Video ebenfalls als nicht gut befinden und das das Video eben aus den USA kommt, ohne nähere Angaben. Hinzu kommt glaube ich wirklich, das die wenigsten das Video selbst gesehen haben, sondern nur vom hören-sagen. Das allein erklärt dann schon eine Menge bezüglich der Stimmung in der muslimischen Welt.

Es kommt auch immer auf den Betrachtungswinkel an: Wir verurteilen Hackerangriffe im Allgemeinen, wenn wir aber ehrlich sind, finden wir manche der Aktionen von Anonymus zB gut. Ich denke, diese Hacker sind für die Muslime sowas wie für uns Anonymus, ein Versuch die Ungerechtigkeiten auf zu zeigen und publik zu machen und zu hoffen, das sich jemand der Sache annimmt und was ändert.


----------



## orca113 (23. September 2012)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich gehe stark davon aus das die gemäßigten Muslime in der Überzahl sind, das Problem ist halt das bei 1,57 mrd. Gläubigen auch schon 30 Millionen radikale ausreichen um ordentlich auf den Putz zu haun...


 
Da bin ich deiner Meinung.Dann hast du da wirklich welche drunter die auch noch recht jung und heißblütig sind oder die Welt ganz einfach nur brennen sehen wollen.
Da sag ich nochmal das Seiten hacken noch harmlos ist. Wobei ich immer mehr davon ausgehe das eventuell solche "Spässe" gar nicht so motiviert sind wie es der Text auf der ROG Seite vermuten ließ sondern die Hacker haben sich nen Spass gemacht und schieben sowas wie Kontermaßnahmen gegen das Skandalvideo vor.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (23. September 2012)

CrAzY DeAleR schrieb:


> Die spinnen die Islamisten. Was haben deutsche Botschafter und Hardwarefirmen wie ASUS mit Verunglimpfungen einzelner Spinner zu tun?? Mit solchen Aktionen schüren Islamisten ung Ghihadisten doch nur Hass oder mögliche Abneigung gegen den Islam, Muslime, Menschen aus dieser Region und sogar Menschen, die denen ähnlich sehen könnten.
> 
> Wenn schon Protest oder "Gegenmaßnahmen" dann bitte auf rechtlich korrektem Wege ohne unbeteiligten zu schaden.
> 
> oder sollten wir evtl. ganz England anklagen wegen dem Film "Leben des Brians"??? Nur weil Monthy Python das Christentum parodiert?


Die spinnen die Kapitalisten. Warum müssen die anderen Ländern ihren Glauben and den Kapitalismus aufzwängen, was suchen sie Öl in den arabischen Ländern statt vor der eigenen Haustür? Und dann dabei kaum die Sitten und Gepflogenheiten der Einheimischen respektieren. Da kann man verstehen, das die irgendwann alle westliche ablehnen.

Was ist den der korrekte rechtliche Weg? Nach welchem Recht? Deutsches? Amerikanisches? Taiwanesisches '(von da kommt doch ASUS, oder?) oder das Recht eines arabischen Landes? 

Wir können heute über Witze wie "das leben des Brian" lachen, vor 600 Jahren wäre man dafür noch auf den Scheiterhaufen gekommen. Der Islam als Religion ist 600 Jahre jünger als das Christentum. Gebt Ihnen zeit, sich zu Entwickeln, denen fehlt noch die Zeit der Aufklärung und die Emanzipation der Frau. Wenn die Christen vor 600 Jahren die Waffen gehabt hätten, die den Muslimen heute zur Verfügung stehen - Europa wäre eine tote Wüste.
Von daher finde ich, das sich die Muslime noch bemerkenswert zurückhalten.




Voodoo2 schrieb:


> GEHTS NOCH ???
> 
> woher her nimmst du die info das viele nie das video gesehen haben ? es war sehr present in den medien welt weit


 
Richtig, es ist sehr present, aber wird es auch gezeigt? Es wied doch nur drüber geredet.
In diversen Interviews, wo Reporter einfache Muslime von der Straße gefragt haben, was diese von dem Video halten, sagte die Mehrheit, das sie es noch nicht gesehen hätte, nur gehört, was da alles über Mohammend gesagt werden soll. 



> Wenigstens stirbt bei diesen Protesten keiner
> 
> das ist wahr


Das ist wohl war und das ist das einzig gute an dieser Aktion.



Legacyy schrieb:


> Ich habs auch noch net gesehn, weil ich mit den Schwachsinn einfach net antun will. Geht vielen anderen bestimmt auch so.
> Und die "Medien" àla ARD kann man eh vergessen.. was die Teilweise für n Müll berichten in teilweise nicht mehr feierlich
> 
> Gegenfrage: Warum wird das Video auf die USA bezogen, nur weil da n paar Idioten den Schrott gedreht haben und warum werden wir da wieder mit reingezogen?


Ich habs auch noch nicht gesehen und ich denke, das geht auch in der westlichen Welt vielen anderen so *Wink an Voodoo2*

Was die öffentlichrechtlichen (ARD, ZDF) senden hat meiner Meinung nach mehr Hand und Fuß als man glaubt. Die Privaten berichten deutlich mehr Müll. Ich bin froh das wir die Öffentlichrechtlichen haben und nicht nur Privatsender, wie in vielen anderen Ländern, die nur auf ihre Quote schauen.

Und warum das auf die USA bezogen wird? Siehe meinen Beitrag weiter oben.


----------



## labecula (23. September 2012)

Spinner, hüben wie drüben... Alle auf ne Insel und für die friedliche Gemeinschaft ackern lassen!


----------



## noname545 (23. September 2012)

aber wenn sich kein Moslem darüber beschwert hätte, dann würde es mehr solche filme geben die vielleicht schlimmer sind? Irgendwann währe der Kragen bei den Moslems eh geplatzt. Deshalb sollte man solche Filme nicht drehen, jeder weiss das die Moslems stark an ihrer Religion hängen. Nach dem ich umgezogen bin habe ich erfahren das mein Nachbar Moslem ist, wollte jeglichen Kontakt vermeiden, dann kam er angelaufen und half bei mir auf der Baustelle Habe ihn wohl falsch eingeschätzt.
Eine Mosche wurde bei uns auch gebaut, ehrlich gesagt stört mich das nicht, alle ganz ruhig und friedlich. Man sollte nicht alle aufm Haufen kehren.


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (23. September 2012)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ich mach das immer gerne an einem Beispiel fest: Während einer meiner Frankreichurlaube wurde in den dortigen Medien von einer Neonazi-Demo hier in Deutschland berichtet.
> Das wurde in den Nachrichten dort als ziemlich schlimm beschrieben - klang fast so, also ob die Nazies in Deutschland wieder die Macht über nehmen. Über Gegendemos etc wurde nichts gesagt. Ebenso wenig über die Versuche der Politik über den Verwaltungsapperat die Demo verhindern zu lassen. Das habe ich erst gehört, als ich wieder in DE war - und wieviele Nazis da wirklich ausmaschiert sind (es waren keine Hundert).



Leider recht es, wenn dem Volk durch "gut" gewähltr Propaganda etwas vorgekaut wird und das Volk damit aufgestachelt wird. Man muss nur mal an unsere Vergangenheit denken. Im 3. Reich hat auch jeder *************************** geschriehen aber fragt man heute Überlebende aus der Zeit, war fast jeder eigentlich dagegen und keine ein Nazi.

Im Islamischen Raum sollte nun aufgepasst werden, dass es nicht zu ähnlichen mechanismen kommt, das Volk verhetzt wird und ähnliche Extreme entstehen.

Nichts gegen den islamischen Glauben oder jeglichen anderen. Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Glauben etwas wirklich tolles. Aber nur solange, bis irgendein Mensch sich anmaßt daraus eine religion zu formen um anderen vorzuschreiben was er zu glauben hat, wie er zu glauben hat, wie er den glauben ausleben soll usw. usw.

Nach der Meinung einiger Islam-Gläubigen mit denen ich reden konnte verhält es sich sogar so, dass Islamisten und Ghihadisten sich nicht Koran-konform verhalten. Sogar viele "strenge Muslime" leben streng genommen nicht nach dem Koran...

Leben und leben lassen. Auch mal 5 gerade sein lassen und auch mal über sich selber lachen. Dann klappt es auch mit dem Nachbarn.


----------



## orca113 (23. September 2012)

Eben habe ich in den Nachrichten etwas gehört das irgendein Staatsoberhaupt ,glaube Pakistan, ein Kopfgeld auf die Videomacher ausgesetzt hat.... 

Das muß man sich mal vorstellen.

Edit: http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...ld-auf-mohammed-filmemacher-aus-a-857418.html


----------



## Robonator (23. September 2012)

Lächerlich...


----------



## DarkMo (23. September 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:


> 100.000 Dollar Kopfgeld auf den/die Urheber des Videos. Pakistanischer Minister macht ernst.
> 
> 100  000 Dollar für „Gotteslästerer“: Pakistanischer Minister setzt Kopfgeld  auf Schmähvideo-Macher aus - Ausland - FOCUS Online -  Nachrichten


 
wurd vorhin scho in der anderen usernews erwähnt. einfach ohne worte sowas.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (24. September 2012)

so ein aufstand wegen einem blöden Video... die ham se doch nicht mehr alle... wenn ich so etwas höre "Kopfgeld"  ... 

da fehlen einem die Worte

Es gibt so viele Filme/Videos , wenn alle so drauf wären , gäbe es nur noch Mord und Totschlag ! Die ticken doch nicht richtig !


----------



## Profikuehl (24. September 2012)

Es muss ja nicht zwingend sein, dass wirklich islamisten die R.O.G Seite gehackt haben. Das kann doch auch ein Streich von Anonymous / Lulzsec sein ^^..
Die Islamisten würden doch eher Andere Webseiten beschmieren als eine Hardwareseite^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. September 2012)

Ich würde da auch eher auf Trittbrettfahrer getippt haben, es gibt ja immer welche die nur nach irgendwelche Vorlagen geifern um sich in den Vordergrund zu schieben.
Gut die Religon zu verunglimpfen ist nicht die feine englische Art da eben diese überall einen anderen Stellenwert hat, aber was sich da auftut hat mit Glauben nix mehr zu tun


----------



## ghost13 (26. September 2012)

was zum teufel meinen die mit muhamad?
wtf ? ich dachte der muhamad gadafi seid von den eigenen leuten tot gemacht worden!?

ds diä no amnä pastnigä nachä eierä. ws söü dä mischt? 
di cheibä hei doch äs tuech vor dr birä u schnauä nid me ws 2012 abgeit!

bi sötigäm seich bechumi vou dr schisser!!! mr.m.durchfallio

http://www.myvideo.ch/watch/5202361
http://www.myvideo.ch/watch/5202361


----------



## Profikuehl (26. September 2012)

ghost13 schrieb:


> was zum teufel meinen die mit muhamad?
> wtf ? ich dachte der muhamad gadafi seid von den eigenen leuten tot gemacht worden!?
> 
> ds diä no amnä pastnigä nachä eierä. ws söü dä mischt?
> ...


 
Lol es vrstöi äue nid aui schwizerdütsch hie


----------



## orca113 (28. September 2012)

ghost13 schrieb:


> was zum teufel meinen die mit muhamad?
> wtf ? ich dachte der muhamad gadafi seid von den eigenen leuten tot gemacht worden!?
> 
> ds diä no amnä pastnigä nachä eierä. ws söü dä mischt?
> ...


 
????

Was zum... ???


----------



## Kerkilabro (3. Oktober 2013)

Die Seite wurde wieder Opfer eines Hacker Angriffs! ''Owned by r00x''


----------

